# Fresh milk looks curdled



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I am currently milking 5 does with a bucket milker. I went to pour it through the milk filter tonight and it looked almost slightly curdled. Nobody seemed to be acting out of the ordinary, and everyones teats and udders seemed normal. Even when I stripped before attaching the inflations everything seemed normal. Does anyone know why this may happen? I know sometimes if its hot outside it might get like that but it was in the low 50's today. I dumped the batch just in case.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would milk each mom in a cup and examine their milk...need to rule out mastitis


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I did before I put the inflations on. Always do. Everything seemed fine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to milk out each girl individually to figure out which one it is.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

folowing


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

If the does are all being milked into a group tank then each doe should be milked out into their own container and not into a group tank, to examine each does milk separately.
Good luck, hope your doe's are okay and there's no mastitis!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

If your farm store sells CMT concentrate, it's really easy to test the milk to see if it might be mastitis! I keep some on hand now, after we had a doe with mastitis the other year. The vet showed me how to test with the little paddle, but you can improvise on that part.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I tested everyone and it came back negative on all, and I milked everyone individually and did t see that again. Must have been a fluke thing? Haven't had a problem since. I'm thinking maybe i didn't rinse the machine well enough or something? I'd like to think I'm super thorough about that, but it would be a possibility?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does sound like a fluke. Hopefully it won't happen again. Sometimes when in a hurry or not feeling well, we probably don't do the thorough job we normally do.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If you use an acid rinse on your machine and it didn't get adequately cleared from the lines, that may have done it. After all, adding acid to warm milk is how we make cheese!

Glad no one has mastitis!


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I've come to the conclusion that it was the cleanser I used.


----------

